# Night time underwater led recommendations?



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Looking at getting 1-2 underwater led lights to try for some night time crappie fishing. Wondering from people’s experience what brands are good? What brands to stay away from? Is a 12” big enough or better to go with the 24” or 48”. Also if they indeed work well at drawing in baitfish etc.? Any info is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

My first time using lights on my boat I put a white LED lantern on a pole above the water, we did very well. Since then I bought green underwater lights they do bring in the baitfish but I’m not sure they’re a must have. My lights are 4” lights and the minnows swarm to them, I think I paid about $30 each. I’m not sure what brand they are.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Thanks for the response @Mattiba. Didn’t get many replies but from past posts on threads that I’ve gone thru about the topic and a few videos I watched online I’m just gonna build one myself I believe. The prices for the 4 ft long models are over $100 no matter where I have looked so gonna just build one myself and figure I can do it for under $40. I have most the stuff laying around just need to pick up couple led strips.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I installed deck and compartment LED lighting from Bluewater LED. It's owned by THMarine now. They're a little pricey but it is good quality and some of their bundle they have makes it very easy to do. I've had them on for 3 years and have had no issues. You'd have to look for lighting outside the boat to see what they had available. I really wasn't looking at it when I did my project. 

Kip


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I made a couple from watching YouTube videos. Very easy and cheaper than buying. I used the 16’ led strips and pvc pipe. I prefer them to sit upright in the water and it took way more weight in the bottom end than you’d think.


----------



## King-Fish (Oct 18, 2019)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I made a couple from watching YouTube videos. Very easy and cheaper than buying. I used the 16’ led strips and pvc pipe. I prefer them to sit upright in the water and it took way more weight in the bottom end than you’d think.
> View attachment 475315
> View attachment 475316


Yeah they don’t look hard to make and a heck of a lot cheaper. Thanks for the heads up about the weight issue I’ll be sure to add more than enough weight. I’ll update with some pictures after I make it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

My first build still laid horizontal with 2 1/2oz of weight. Second one I didn’t seal the cap till it floated vertically while I added sinkers. I didn’t want to add too many or it would sink. I bought clear heat shrink tubing on Amazon and covered the whole thing once I had everything where I was happy.


----------

